# Rauschen beim Logitech x. 530



## doom99 (2. Februar 2008)

Hi hab mir das Logitech x 530 gekauft... Nur jetz hab ich immer so n doofes rauschen drauf, außerdem ist der Bass viel zu mächtig und es geht mir nicht laut genug. Um so lauter man es dreht um so heftiger wird das rauschen... Wer kann mir helfen? Hatte davor ein Medion Aldi systhem das klang teilweiße scheiße aber hatte wenigstens kein rauschen. Bitte helft mir. Wie kann man das abstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2008)

doom99 am 02.02.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hab mir das Logitech x 530 gekauft... Nur jetz hab ich immer so n doofes rauschen drauf, außerdem ist der Bass viel zu mächtig und es geht mir nicht laut genug. Um so lauter man es dreht um so heftiger wird das rauschen... Wer kann mir helfen? Hatte davor ein Medion Aldi systhem das klang teilweiße scheiße aber hatte wenigstens kein rauschen. Bitte helft mir. Wie kann man das abstellen?


rauscht das denn auch, wenn es nicht am PC angeschlossen ist? rauscht es, wenn du zB einen MP3player anschließt anstelle der soundkarte?


es kann halt auch am PC liegen. 


und das es qualitativ nicht so toll ist, vor allem der bass, das ist klar. 50-60€ für 5 boxen plus kabel  - da hast du quasi nen 15€subwoofer...


----------



## HanFred (2. Februar 2008)

und dass Logitech die bässe übersteuert, ist ja nicht neues. dagegen hilft: runterdrehen.  
im ernst, eine freundin hat erst kürzlich dasselbe system gekauft, am besten klingt's, wenn man den subwoofer ganz runterdreht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2008)

HanFred am 02.02.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> und dass Logitech die bässe übersteuert, ist ja nicht neues. dagegen hilft: runterdrehen.
> im ernst, eine freundin hat erst kürzlich dasselbe system gekauft, am besten klingt's, wenn man den subwoofer ganz runterdreht.


ja, die logitech haben eh für meinen geschmack zu übertriebenen bass... mag im laden dann eindruck schinden, aber klanglich ist das nicht der brüller, eher der brüllwürfel


----------



## doom99 (2. Februar 2008)

wie kann man ein 5.1 systhem an einen cd player oder so anschließen das geht doch nicht das 5.1 hat 3 anschlüsse und der player nur einen....


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2008)

doom99 am 02.02.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man ein 5.1 systhem an einen cd player oder so anschließen das geht doch nicht das 5.1 hat 3 anschlüsse und der player nur einen....



du kannst trotzdem einfach nur EINEN der stecker einstecken, zB der, der bei der soundkarte in die buchse "front" kommt, kannst du auch in den MP3-player stecken => da müßtest du dann den sound vom player NUR auf den frontboxen hören. das reicht ja, um zu testen, ob nun die boxen rauschen oder ob das rauschen vom PC kommt. wenn es nicht rauscht, dann is der PC schuld und nicht die boxen.


ps: rauscht denn der sub oder die boxen? wenn der sub rauscht, dann kannst du da per mp3player nicht so leicht testen.


----------



## doom99 (2. Februar 2008)

Also beim Player rauschen die nicht... Da ist es der Pc. kann es sein das das o ist weil ich ne 7.1 karte habe und nur n 5.1 Systhem. das sagt jedenfalls Logitech. Kann man das abstellen?


----------



## eXitus64 (2. Februar 2008)

doom99 am 02.02.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim Player rauschen die nicht... Da ist es der Pc. kann es sein das das o ist weil ich ne 7.1 karte habe und nur n 5.1 Systhem. das sagt jedenfalls Logitech. Kann man das abstellen?




das ist egal wieviel ausgänge deine soundkarte hat.....

was für eine soundkarte hast du eigentlich?


----------



## doom99 (2. Februar 2008)

asus onboard das proffesional board?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2008)

doom99 am 02.02.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> asus onboard das proffesional board?




also: musst du dein boxenset denn sehr laut einsrtellen, damit du was hören kannst? wenn ja, dann musst du mal grundlegend die reglereinstellungen des sounds unter windows neu einstellen. hast du denn auf 5.1 gestellt?

und schau mal nach aktuellsten treibern für den onboardsound.


onboard ist nie so gut wie ne extrakarte, aber dass man ein rauschen deutlich hören kann, das ist auch nicht normal, außer man dreht die boxen weit auf. ist das rauschen denn sogar so laut, dass du zB beim hören von musik es als störend wahrnimmst?


----------



## doom99 (2. Februar 2008)

Hab von Asus den aktuellsten Treiber erst geladen. Ja das ist auf 5.1 gestellt in Windows. Es stört besonders wenn man einen Film guckt. Bei musikhören und so weniger...


----------



## doom99 (4. Februar 2008)

Kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen???


----------



## tavrosffm (4. Februar 2008)

doom99 am 02.02.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Es stört besonders wenn man einen Film guckt. Bei musikhören und so weniger...



du sprichst aber schon von original kauf dvd´s?
*duckundwech*


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2008)

sind denn die lautstärkeregler unter windows auch nicht zu schwach eingestellt?

kannst du das set woanders testen?


----------



## doom99 (5. Februar 2008)

Der windows sound ist voll auf. wenn ich den win sound leise dreh und die lautsprecher laut dann rauscht es nicht. aber dann ist es zu leise. also liegt es am Pc nur wie kann man das abstellen? klar benutze ich orginal DVD´s.


----------

